# Stess Echo



## mwhitcraft (Jan 18, 2012)

What would be the correct cpt code(s) for a stress echo test in the physician office? It would be place of service 11. Physician's own the equipment. One physician would supervise and interpet the test.


----------



## dimmitta (Jan 20, 2012)

93350,93320,93325 and you can also bill 93352 if you gave a drug to perform stress part instead of treadmill/bicycle. There is a note in CPT stating NOT TO USE 93015 when billing 93350 because physician supervision and interpretation is included in 93350. Hope this helps!


----------



## jewlz0879 (Jan 20, 2012)

mwhitcraft said:


> What would be the correct cpt code(s) for a stress echo test in the physician office? It would be place of service 11. Physician's own the equipment. One physician would supervise and interpet the test.



For our SE in the office we bill 93351 and 93320/93325, when performed. 

We bill 93350, 93320, 93325, 93016, 93018 when done Out Patient at a hospital.


----------



## Jess1125 (Jan 20, 2012)

jewlz0879 said:


> For our SE in the office we bill 93351 and 93320/93325, when performed.
> 
> We bill 93350, 93320, 93325, 93016, 93018 when done Out Patient at a hospital.



Be sure in 2012 here for the outpatient ones done at the hospital you are billing code 93351now with modifier -26 and NOT reporting 93016/93018 along with it per CPT 2012. 

Doppler/color flow still okay. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

